# Puppy Video



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I installed something so we can embed You Tube or Google videos. I think other services work also. You should be able to put the URL in and it will upload the video. Here is one Joan, aka Havlady, made yesterday of her pups with Tango. ( I love Tango). If this feature works, it will be awesome. We can see Puppy Videos, maybe grooming demos...possibilities are endless.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

It works!!!! Holy Moly! 
 
All I did was paste the URL that You Tube gives you. Not the embed code, you dont need any HTML, just the url.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!:whoo: 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This will be great. I have an older video from when Monte first came home lets see if I can get this to work.






Oh how fun thanks Melissa.

O.k. everyone not only do we need pictures we now NEED video's..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, you are soooo cool. This site is so user friendly- it even makes techno-phopes like me feel with it. :whoo:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

These are so much fun!!! Love seeing Tango run around with all those pups. Can't help but smile. 

Riley is being such a good older brother to Monte. He lays back and lets Monte go at it like there's no tomorrow. lol 

Beautiful dogs everyone!! MHS ........ sigh.........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's an older clip of Ricky and Sammy, back in April. There's this annoying sound on there, not sure why. Sorry about that!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Another of the boys RLH back in May, I think. Sammy is only two weeks younger than Ricky, but you can see just how different they look, with Ricky being on the larger end of Hav. standard and Sammy being on the smaller end with very different coat.

They have so much fun like this every day. I love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys have definitely made my day with those videos. It's been a very rough week.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa, I do believe you have just created a monster!!! As if we weren't addicted enough to Havanese as it was, you go and add this video feature! Lord help us! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww.. Michele...... sorry to hear things aren't going so well. You o.k.?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had a death in the family. Not a surprise, but tough none the less. So we rearranged schedules at work so everyone would have time for the wake and funeral, but best laid plans. So we are scrambling around rearranging shifts, once again. Just stress you don't need on top of everything else. This too shall pass. Thanks.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your loss in your family. Hope things settle down soon for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My condolences, Michele. ((hugs))

I know this is a total thread hijack, but wanted to be sure you were o.k. Courage!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm much better watching your videos, Marj. It's so great to see all the Havs playing. It looks just like my house. :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Michele, Sam & I send our condolences and Hugs.:hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss Michele, I’m glad the videos brightened your day.

Marj, the slide coming around the corner is priceless, my husband always says it reminds him of the Flintstones when they try and take off in a RLH on the wood floors yaba daba doo…


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Shake that Floss!





Poo-break


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have some great videos, but I don't have the right cable to hook up to my computer. I have to get an adapter. I have Shelby with the Giggling Carrot!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

this is a great idea! I love all your videos, it's so much fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If I dont have MHS already- watching the videos... oh boy!

Michele- sorry about your loss and I hope everything settles down for you and you get to enjoy some free time on the forum.

Marj- watching those videos and the way the boys can turn and change direction, you will have no problem in Agility!!!

Poo break- way to remind me they aren't born potty trained!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*already addicted*

Ok Havaloonies, I am addicted, I've got several vids uploaded now hihihihi But I won't bore you with all of them in one go...I'll dripfeed you hihihihi

Here's my girl at the age of 9 wks fighting her chewystick! it's 44 secs!






I'm sure all the newspapers look familiar when having such a young pup hahahahahaha

Edit: Hoorraay! I think this is a good one to celebrate my 100th post hahaha
PS yes that is my voice, yes that isn't even Dutch, it's my province's dialect  At least you'll hear how to pronounce "Sierra" correctly!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Watching these videos was a lot of fun. All the furbabies are so cute! Thanks for sharing. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I installed something so we can embed You Tube or Google videos. I think other services work also. You should be able to put the URL in and it will upload the video. Here is one Joan, aka Havlady, made yesterday of her pups with Tango. ( I love Tango). If this feature works, it will be awesome. We can see Puppy Videos, maybe grooming demos...possibilities are endless.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Tango and Pups


WOW how neat! All of the videos are great! 
You gave me the idea to film Bandit when she has her puppies. I wonder if that's too graphic for here?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> We had a death in the family. Not a surprise, but tough none the less. So we rearranged schedules at work so everyone would have time for the wake and funeral, but best laid plans. So we are scrambling around rearranging shifts, once again. Just stress you don't need on top of everything else. This too shall pass. Thanks.


I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*another one*

Alright, here's part 2 of the Chewystick fight


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sierra is so adorable!!! 

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Absolutely adorable watching Sierra and her chew stick!! So puppylike and yet I know Havs tend to be like this for years. Love it! How long ago were these clips taken Suzanne?

Jan, I wouldn't mind seeing videos of Bandit's birthing at all! I mean, you could still post some and whoever doesn't want to see them, just doesn't have to click the 'start' button.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, I wouldn't mind seeing videos of Bandit's birthing at all! I mean, you could still post some and whoever doesn't want to see them, just doesn't have to click the 'start' button.


Ditto, I would click the 'start' button.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

These are the best!!! I havent the slightestf idea how to do this!!:frusty: Is this from a video camera, or a camera phone? Then how do you get it on utube?? Michele, sorry to hear about your loss! I hope everyone posts these videos!!
Laurie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I missed this thread yesterday. What a treat. This is awesome. Melissa you are a genius.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Absolutely adorable watching Sierra and her chew stick!! So puppylike and yet I know Havs tend to be like this for years. Love it! How long ago were these clips taken Suzanne?


thank you 

About one and a half year ago  Simply taken with my photocamera's video mode  She was 9 wks at the time 

I've got more vids on http://nl.youtube.com/Suuske747 for whoever can't wait to see more  I'm still uploading stuff, but now I've got to run, what to be the first at the shop for Harry Potter *grins*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Michelle, My condolences on your loss. 

OK These videos are really cool!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I thought I'd give this a shot, but I can't get it to work. I put the video on You Tube, then copied the URL and pasted it on the forum. It says the URL is invalid.....anybody have any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I use my camera's 'video' option and record with that. The quality is not the best, but I wouldn't have a clue how to get stuff from my traditional camcorder onto the computer!

Go to www.youtube.com and set up an account - it's free - then upload videos. It takes a while to do and to show up in your account, but it does work. No, it won't slow down your computer, so you can keep doing other stuff, like chatting with us. hehehe 

Judy, I don't know why it won't work. I pasted the URL that I had my video showing on. Maybe you copied the URL from the wrong webpage?? Play your video and that's the page you want others to view, so that's the URL to paste here. If you've been doing that and it's still not working, then I have no idea why. Sorry!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- this is worse than pictures.... I am really struggling with puppy fever right now!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh Oh! Take 2 aspirins and call us in the morning!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very sorry to Hear about your Family Loss Michelle. My condolences. It's always hard going thorugh these things. I just read this thread. I haven't got the nerve to go to funerals. I just stay away from them. It's just too hard.

  

Derek.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Crazy dog will do anything for a cookie...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT IS SOOOOO CUTE! 
Your guys are so well trained! Now you know how mine sit still for pics. They will do anything for a treat. haha. 

Good video!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just love these videos! 
They are too cute!!!! Love the ponytail.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- Riley and Monte are so adorable! What good little boys they are, and so smart! Love this video!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Riley is so darn smart already, Leeann- agility is going to be a breeze! I love the way he just decided okay I will do everything and you are going to give me a cookie!!! (my maltese does that!) Little Monte just gets bumped out during spins! He is just gonna have to learn to spin faster!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, this was a fun video of my boys (well Riley) showing off. I will have to see if I can get my DH to tape a real training session then maybe you could see Monte more without having Riley take over LOL.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Leanne. They are so cute "live". It's so nice to see them in action instead of a still picture. They are adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, that was adorable!!! What fun to see them move around. Riley is GOOD at dancing/spinning and that "stick 'em up" is great! Gives me ideas....... 

I JUST made a couple of videos of my pups doing some commands and was going to upload it to youtube this morning. Funny! 

I love seeing them. Riley and Monte are so cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Oh yea more video's of Ricky & Sammy coming, cant wait to watch them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are a couple more videos...... first one is Ricky rubbing his ears like crazy.

*



*
Then, there's Ricky and Sammy on the deck and doing some 'sits' for me.






The last clip here is a good one of Sammy. Maybe you can comment on what you think since some were asking about why I believe Sammy isn't "quite Havanese". I mean, he is, but definitely away from the standard. Comments welcome.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I'm sorry about the sound quality. For some reason, there is this 'mechanical clicking' type of sound ........ very strange. Anyway, it's bloody annoying! Sorry!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so cute!! Sammy looks Havanese to me Compete with a head tilt when you talked to him in the second clip!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great videos Marj.....boys are so cute! Sounds like a fax coming through!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love your videos, Marj. Don't you just love it when our dogs get a bath and then try to rub everything in sight to get dirty again?








I'm no expert on what Havanese should look like, but I do know they come in all sizes and coat types. My first Havanese looked nothing like Maddie even though they were both black and white. Sammy and Ricky are both so adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Great videos Marj.....boys are so cute! Sounds like a fax coming through!


Vicki, that's EXACTLY what it sounds like! grrrrrr !

Thanks everyone. Oh yes, Sammy has the head tilt down pat. He's much better at it than Ricky is and will do it all the time. We just love it! If it weren't for his thin, straight-ish coat, we likely wouldn't see many differences between him and the usual Hav. That coat and his very short, but long body throws you off a bit! lol He IS adorable and we love him to bits.

thank you all!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj, that sounded more like morse code to me.
tap.. tap.. tap.. come on sammy play with me..
tap..tap..tap.. mom I really did not want a bath, now I have to roll around to get dirty again grr..

Great video's thanks for sharing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
I never noticed that Sammy has eyebrows too! Very cute video!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just catching up on the video's. Very fun.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay.......:Cry: I need DSL!I have dial-up and it takes forever to view these!I'm missing out!:Cry:

:boxing:That's it!I'm going to get DSL!:boxing:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Julie.... DSL will change your life! I didn't know dial up was still around... hehe...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a latest clip of the boys going nuts for a treat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

and a very short clip of Sammy enjoying the pool back in August.......


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I love how the dogs start licking their chops after they realize you aren't just handing out the treats. It is like they were willing you to just hand them over.

And Sammy swimming! Oh! Did he seem to enjoy it or was he determined to get out as soon as possible?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
Those poor boys- apparently they are starving!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love both the head tilts right after the word treeeat, so cute. Thanks for more great video's Marj.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lbkar said:


> Crazy dog will do anything for a cookie...
> 
> YouTube - Spin


Leeann, I missed your video before. Riley is a hoot! I burst out laughing at his "Stick 'Em Up!" All that enthusiasm is wonderful!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank's Kimberly, I really need to do a new video now that I got both boys spinning together, it is so funny they keep in rythm with each other.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, Sammy wanted to get out, but then he wasn't complaining while he was in the pool either! He was calm and swam around, but always heading for where I was standing, at the ladder. Ricky, on the other hand, wouldn't even go near the pool! He was quite scared and we only got him in there once. Other times, I didn't want to force it.

I call those dual head tilts, synchronized tilting! LOL It's a real hoot when they do it at the same time! How can you resist that?? :biggrin1:

Here's another of Sammy and Ricky RLH after Rickster's bath. I was waiting for them to come running up those steps but of course as soon as I shut the camera, up they came! lol


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Marjrc,
your boys are so funny!!! How they respond to "treat" hahaha!
Great video!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Leeann, yes - I would love to see synchronized spinning!

Marj, Ricky reminds me a lot of Carlito (KristinFusco's boy that was formerly known as Mister Trump when he lived with me.) He would play in the same manner with our other dogs, including jumping around and heading into a corner only to appear for a momentary tease. They are so funny to watch!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj - boy do I recognize that snorting sound!! Lexi heard the video start & came a running!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, those videos are priceless! It's so cute to see how similar all their behavior is.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Marj......enjoyed your video of your boys! They are cuties! I see you still have those faxes coming in!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Leeann...how adorable and smart! Valentino spins and dances like that for treats....it's one of my favorite things!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Marj......enjoyed your video of your boys! They are cuties! I see you still have those faxes coming in!!


UGH!! I wish I knew why that is! It's one thing when there's the sound of wind or of my finger moving around near the speaker, but those bips and beeps drive me nuts!! :frusty:

I love to watch Havs in action. Thanks for all the comments. So ...... where are YOUR videos, people ???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, I haven't checked this thread out in while--- Marj. your boys are sooo cute!!! and I think there is no question that Sammy is a true Havanese--- Maybe a bit of HSD in him. And I got to hear your voice. Now I can imagine you speaking when I read your posts.

Leeann, I saw Riley spin in person- but stick em up is sooooo cute. He is so smart. and Both your boys are totally adorable. Doesn't Monte have his surgery later this week?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I love to watch Havs in action. Thanks for all the comments. So ...... where are YOUR videos, people ???


I still have to figure out how to do a real video. When I try to upload one of mine to YouTube, half of them get rejected, and I can't seem to upload anything more than 20 seconds. I'm probably using the wrong file extension, but I can get some of my really short clips up. I should go check to see if there are help pages on YouTube...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of us Missy, Monte goes next Thursday, I have another whole week to prepare myself AGAIN.. I did get my Bite not collar so we are ready.

I will try and get the double spin on video this weekend.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I did end up finally posting a small clip of the boys spinning in Sept. photo challange.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

This is awesome, what fun to watch all the video's. You all are so computer savvy!!!!

Keep em comin!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG how cute are these viedos hahaha thank you Mellisa now I can show hubby and I know it will make him want another Hav heeeee


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj,

Gucci LOVED the videos! You should've seen her watch very closely and then barked when it was over! I had to play the pool video 3-4X for her!ound: Very cute!

I enjoyed them too  Keep em' coming!

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I don't know how I missed all these great videos. This is better than going to the movies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, have you had any luck so far? After all, we know just how much time you have for the computer, so that shouldn't be a problem!!!

LMBO !! ah, you are too easy to tease...... O Queen of Yakkers, thee.










Yes, the videos are fun! Wonderful to see our Havs in action. 
Hey Debbie, would LOVE to see video of Sam! hint, hint.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so jealous with all these videos!! I have not the slightest idea how you do this???????? Do you need a digital vidoe camera? a regular video camera? then what do you do???


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am so jealous with all these videos!! I have not the slightest idea how you do this???????? Do you need a digital vidoe camera? a regular video camera? then what do you do???


*ME TOO!!!* Could someone please give some instructions on how to do those you tube videos.... from like what type of camera, to how you put on you tube.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> UGH!! I wish I knew why that is! It's one thing when there's the sound of wind or of my finger moving around near the speaker, but those bips and beeps drive me nuts!! :frusty:
> 
> I love to watch Havs in action. Thanks for all the comments. So ...... where are YOUR videos, people ???


On my website  I'm not sure I'd want to put them on You Tube in case some byb linked to it saying that's their puppies.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My digital Camera has a setting for short video's that I use then down load them to my computer. I can then add them to my youtube account if I want to share them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I totally forgot about this topic, Marj.

I did get a couple of videos this week, and I also figured out how to convert them, but it takes some time and editing to do it. After I get a couple more errands done, I'll try to see if I can get both done. One is Wilson with Piaget, and the other is Rigatoni with Piaget. It was fun having two brothers come over within a week. I just have soooo much packing to do. I've revised my trip about four times in the last two days. Doh!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Yes, the videos are fun! Wonderful to see our Havs in action.
> Hey Debbie, would LOVE to see video of Sam! hint, hint.......


I'd love to make a video, but I don't the equipment or know how. Sorry


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So my questions was not really answered, to you have to have a digital video camera, or a will a reglar one work??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I'm not sure, but I think you could use both. You'd just have to have a way to convert a regular video into some type of digital file. If you do a search online, you may want to look for something like "convert video to digital file" and see if that brings up any help. 

Like Leeann, I just have a digital camera that has an option for short video clips to be taken and that is what I use.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Laurie I only have my digital camera and have never tried on a regular one. I asume you have never down loaded a video to your computer from your regular one. If you give me the name of you video camera I would be more than happy to research and see if it can be done.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is a JVC super VHS gr-sxm745 - any ideas??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, obviously you know that I don't know! Hey I just learned how to post an avatar pic today! Good luck! I'll probably NEVER venture into those waters!:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

And your avatar looks cuter and cuter everytime I see it Vicki.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie yes you can yea..
You should have received a PC connection cable.
You may have to get some software, still researching I'll be back.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't feel bad Laurie. I have a videocam, but I think I need an adapter, because it doesn't have a USB device. It's the other tyoe of connection. In the meantime, I have been takinbg videos with my FlipVideo camera, but haven't been to successful yet getting them on here. I'll keep trying. They are really cute videos of Kodi and Shelby at the beach.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Laurie,

If you use a regular (film) video camera then you most likely need an external drive or adapter (and software) to convert your film to digital format (DVD). A digital camcorder is easiest, but BEWARE what type of camera you use!

We bought a Hitachi digital camcorder and found out too late that we need special equipment/software to convert our movies from some bizarre format to mpg or avi or whatever is universally readable by our own and other folks' computers. :frusty: 

So we have a camcorder that we don't use because we literally can't watch the movies anywhere but on the darn camera. 

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My videos turn out a little grainy but I just use my regular digital (photo) camera. It has a video option to make short videos. All of the ones I've taken of Kubrick have been with this setting... in case you don't feel like going out and buying a video camcorder.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Laurie,
> 
> If you use a regular (film) video camera then you most likely need an external drive or adapter (and software) to convert your film to digital format (DVD). A digital camcorder is easiest, but BEWARE what type of camera you use!
> 
> ...


When reading Lauries manual online it looks like all she needs to do is plug the camcorder to the pc with a cable that was supose to be provided. But then it states the software that is in your computer may or may not work :frusty: Not an easy read for someone whom has never operated a camcorder in her life.. I'm not sure if she needs to set the camera to the MPEG setting or if it just automatically re-formats it when downloading..
And just when you think you have everything figured out you get a new computer with Vista and you have to start all over again..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Don't feel bad Laurie. I have a videocam, but I think I need an adapter, because it doesn't have a USB device. It's the other tyoe of connection. In the meantime, I have been takinbg videos with my FlipVideo camera, but haven't been to successful yet getting them on here. I'll keep trying. They are really cute videos of Kodi and Shelby at the beach.


Michele for your Flip Video camera all you need to do is open up a free youtube account then go to your movie you want to upload and click features (should be up at the top of your screen) click on share videos. Then choose share videos online it should give you a youtube option. It should walk you right through it. 
I hope this works I would love to see Kodi & Shelby at the beach.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the instructions, Leanne. I couldn't focus last night, because I had to take my stronger allergy meds. They made me foggy. So, I will try again today with your help. I love that little FlipVideo camera.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

First, let me say that I was rereading this thread to get help in posting my videos. I want to thank everyone for their kind words.

Second is...HELP. Leanne, I tried what you said, but can't seem to to get it to work. I uploaded my videos to YouTube, they are working, but can't get them on here. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele you just copy the URL and paste it in the message box. It should look like this but with out the ** (I used the ** so it would not insert a video)

The URL is to the right of your video


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, how long does it take to download the video? I did what you said and it said uploading, please wait, for about 10 mins. It is a very short video. Sorry to be a pest.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, youtube has been really crappy lately. It took them about two hours to process the last video I uploaded, so I wouldn't worry too much if it takes forever... it's not something you did.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

No need to upload, you do not need to do it as an attachment just copy the URL right here were you type your messages. almost like how when you click on a smiley to add in your comments.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh, ok. Here I go again.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

almost need the http://www added to the front, jut didnt copy correct for you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

After all this, I hope you like it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea now I am going back to watch it


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like they were having a ball and probably in desperate need of a bath when you got home LOL. So glad you are up and running with video's keep them coming.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You asked for it! Oops, wrong one.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Michele, These videos are just too funny of Kodi & Shelby!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They look like they had such a great time. Next time you go to the cape I would love to bring Riley & Monte down to play on the beach with Kodi & Shelby, we will also have to get Missy to bring Jasper & Cash down, what fun that would be 6 havs running around on the beach.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love how much Shelby loves rolling on the sand! It looks like they had a great time playing on the beach!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Michele,

The videos are priceless! They were having a ball!

Was that Dad carefully watching?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, that was hubby. They were having a ball. That lasted about an hour of non-stop running.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, that was too cute, it looks like Shelby was trying to get as dirty as she possibly could!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooohoooooooo!! You did it, Michele!! I am so proud of you! 

GREAT clips of the pooches having a ball at the beach. Too funny! I'll bet they were filthy afterwards!! Laurie, I was going to say the same thing about Shelby. lol

Does anyone else need more help with getting videos done?

I also use the 'movie' feature on my dig. camera and with the memory card, just upload it to my computer. Once I've decided which clip to put on youtube, I then go there to my acct. and follow the instructions for getting the movie file on there. Like several have said, then I copy and paste the URL to a post here. Thanks to Melissa, we can now do this so easily! Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie Riley would like to know if Sam would like to come play ball with him. Monte is still not allowed to run & play wild with his brother so Riley needs someone to romp with.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the pups on the beach. I love when Shelby just rolls in the sand as much as he can!

Poor Monte!!! I felt so sorry for him sitting behind the bars not being able to play. Riley looked like he could give Sam a run for his money playing ball.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a great video of Riley playing with his ball! Poor Monte really looks like he is sitting in prison behind bars... at least he's feeling better now from his surgery!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Leeann, Sam would love to come and play ball with Riley. They would have a great time. Poor little Monte doesn't know what he is missing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Loved Riley playing ball with his hair blowing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: Thanks for giving me a laugh today Michele! I can't believe how fast her little paws go and how long she was able to stay up on two legs! LOL.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to oblige. You should see her when she really gets going. Kodi used to do that when he was a pup, but doesn't anymore. Shelby more than makes up for it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Video's Michele. Kodi and Shelby look like they are have soooo much fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I LOVE RILEY! Leeann, if you are too tired, send him to me to play with!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shelby gives a new meaning to happy dance.... wow, we need to try those kind of treats!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Michele- I love the video of Kodi and Shelby at the beach. Shelby is definitely a pistol! Her happy dance is so cute! And I love Riley playing with the big ball. Maddie would *so* love to play with Riley. The two of them would be a whirlwind. :bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE THAT BALL PLAYING WITH RILEY!! Where did you get that ball? I amsure that my guys would love a ball like that. It is specific for dogs or is it just a kids ball?
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele I think Shelby really wants to go for a walk.. Yes mommy please please lets go for a walk..

Laurie when I fist joined the forum my DH just loved Debbie's pict. of Sam with his ball and had to have one. We found it at Walmart in the kids section, we got it in the spring, I'm not sure if they cary them all year or just seasonal. Riley loves it and Monte is just not to sure of it he will play with it by himself but if Riley gets involved he runs for cover lol.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I gotta try to find a few of those for the playdate here next week. that would be a great photo!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Michele,

Love the happy dance!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I gotta try to find a few of those for the playdate here next week. that would be a great photo!!


And Videos Laurie, we want some video's of your play date. I know you are still working on yours but we got Michele going now and Lina we know you like to take videos also. Please Please don't forget your cameras and take some videos for us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, that would be great but I cant even figure out how to turn the video camera on, none the less take a video, then figure out how to get it onto here!! I hope someone else brings theres. I might try to convince my 17 year old or maybe pay him a fee to be the formal photographer, I am guessing that if anyone can figure it out, he could. 
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's great Michelle. I am embarrassed my guys can't do much more than lie down!LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., here's my first feeble attempt at a video of Milo. I'll have to work on technique and basic skill, but here it is . . . I hope :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Geri, Riley was running around going nuts trying to find you when he heard your voice.
Great video, Milo is a handsome guy thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, I just love the video of Milo, he is so adorable. I so hope that you can make the next playdate so we can meet you guys in person!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, Milo is too cute. We have to get together soon for a playdate.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

We really should. We live so close to each other. I just need to regulate this d*&# medication so I can go back to being me again.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
I love the video. He looks like he is smiling!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, Milo is SO CUTE. Are you going to be able to make it to the NJ play date? I really hope so! I would love to meet that sweetheart.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

Much as I want to be there and know Milo would have a ball (he's truly a social animal), I can't do it yet. I'm working on regulating meds I'm taking so I can actually function. I'm going to count on the rest of you to provide a narrative of the day and take lots of photos and video so I can feel just a little like I'm with you all.

Next time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, that's too bad, though I definitely understand! Medical issues are the worst. I hope you feel better soon! I'll definitely see you at the next play date! I think that Laurie will have one in the Spring... Kubrick will be almost a year old then... I can't even imagine that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, you just might have to jump on the LIRR and meet us out here for a playdate before then.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Boy I love the videos now if I can only get mine to upload LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, that would be great! I would love to do that sometime... it's very quick and easy for me. We should set something up on a date that Geri can make.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, I love the clip you sent! Milo is a real cutie!! It's so much fun seeing these Havs in action. Thanks for sharing that! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes. I too hope that one of these days I'll wake up and be me again. As for Milo, he makes me smile . . . and occasionally curse under my breath as he disappears once again under the fence to grab a quick bite of leftover pizza that my neighbor's mother throws out for the birds. Arrgggh!

Lina I look forward to a playdate for us, probably just as much as Milo would. Hopefully soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, that would be great. 

Geri, did you know about the event at Old Westbury Gardens this weekend? It's Sat & Sun from 10am-5pm. We are going to try to get over there Sun after work, about 1pm.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele I did know about it. It was posted on the Puppy Store window last month, but I'd forgotten. I have to see how I'm feeling to determine whether it's a possibility. I'd love to go.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

More Hav videos!

Here's Sammybear going nutso after a bath a week ago. He always loves burrowing under piles of laundry and cushions, but after a bath, he's much more crazy about it! lol

Don't mind the music. That's one of our sons playing Guitar Hero!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the video, Marj! It's great how Ricky is just watching Sammy like "what's up with him?" LOL.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great video Marj, that sure looks like a comfy couch. Silly Sammy!!. Sam does the same thing after a bath. The cushions all go flying.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cute video - its like a tornado hit!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great videos Marj, I get the biggest kick out of how much Sammy & Monte look alike.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Great videos Marj..Does he get himself totally dry?

I always take my boys from the tub to the grooming table, so I never see them do that...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Marj,

I love the video, some day I am going to post a video ( my havanese forum winter goal). 

Missy will just sit and watch Casper getting washed and groomed, I often wonder what she is thinking...she can sit and watch for a couple us grooming Casper for a couple of hours.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love it - Havs being Havs.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the video! Sammy is one happy dog. 

The funny thing is, I was watching the videos and my son (6 y/o) was sitting on the other side of the room and he said "Oh Mom are you watching Guitar Hero videos?" When he got to my computer, boy was he confused to see a Hav instead. He just shrugged his shoulders and walked away. I really don't think he gets the attraction. To him a video of someone playing GH would be WAY more fun. ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just took this video today. Sorry it is a little long. I tried to edit it down, but it didn't work.


Well, that didn't work either.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a relief, Marj! My husband thinks there is something wrong with Izzy when she does that after her bath! I just gave her one last night and it was the Crazy Izzy show! I'll have to show this to my DH so he can relax a bit!! LOL! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy, Ricky does exactly the same thing. He's just as insane as Sammy gets after a bath. We just love it!

Paige, I do get them on to the table for a quick combing right after they're out of the bath, but they are antsy and I need a couple mins. break, so down they go and that's when they let loose. I get them onto the table with or without the blow dryer and comb them about 3 or 4 times. Just little sessions and back down they go. Of course, they get the floors, couch, and hallway damp, but I don't care. It's worth it for the show they put on! lol



Callalilly said:


> The funny thing is, I was watching the videos and my son (6 y/o) was sitting on the other side of the room and he said "Oh Mom are you watching Guitar Hero videos?" When he got to my computer, boy was he confused to see a Hav instead. He just shrugged his shoulders and walked away. I really don't think he gets the attraction. To him a video of someone playing GH would be WAY more fun. ound:


*WARNING :* *TOTAL hijack here!!!* 

Here is something for your son, Lisa. Not a video, but close...... Mike, our 2nd, is quite the GH champ and accomplished quite the feat with this one song. If he found out I posted these pics here, he'd die!!!!! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Great videos Marj, I get the biggest kick out of how much Sammy & Monte look alike.


True! If it weren't for Sammy's thinner, single coat that just doesn't seem to grow much at all, he'd look like a lot more Havs than he does now. lol There's also Sally's new boy that has the same pattern of coloring, but he's a big boy compared to Sammy. There's another one on here... can't remember who. Her avatar has 3 Havs and the farthest one in the back looks JUST like Sammy!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Marj!! Thanks for the pictures of your ROCKSTAR!!! He's so cute and patient, he was probably thinking it was a bit odd that you wanted to take a pic. of him with guitar in hand! Heehee, we are crazy... us Moms aren't we?:crazy: 

I was wondering what do Sammy and Ricky think when he's playing? 

Ok that's enough from me on the topic, sorry for getting a little sidetracked 

:focus:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Shelby playing with her new favorite toy.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

This is Buffy when I first brought her home, pestering Kahlua.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so cute. I had a lab/husky X and her name was Buffy.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Michele, I just watched your video - Shelby sure does like to rip into those squeaky toys!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great videos Michelle & Christine. Keep them coming.

It always amazes me how they just know how to play more gently with a puppy.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Linda, you're so right. Though Kahlua did run Buffy over quite a lot when she was a pup - they had a few head on collisions until Buff learned to get down low when she saw the Kahlua train approaching.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Christine,
The last video, it looks like she had an accident? If I am right, somehow I just knew that was coming!LOL I guess it's from experience!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::dance::clap2:With DSL now,I can finally watch your guys' video clips!I'm on cloud 9!Great everyone!How cool!:clap2::dance::whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele, I love seeing how Shelby adores her squeak toys. She seems to go nuts over them. She is soooooooo pretty!!

Christine, I love those clips! Oh my, baby Buffy looks like a round furball that you just want to squish with hugs! I love seeing how Kahlua plays with her in your first video. Very sweet!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Linda, it was almost an accident, very closely averted 


Marj, yep, Buff was and still is a little round furball of love  Gosh she loves to lick things. Like the camera as you can see the the later videos of her


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

amazing - just so much fun to watch ..
I can relate to the snorts and neck and roll ..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This is not the best example, but I am checking to see if I can get this to work. I will try for a better video later. Here is Brady pestering Jake, my kitty. Poor kitty!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I finally learned how to upload the videos. I kept messing up and uploading EVERYTHING on the camcorder... ugh. I am so happy and it is so simple... yet I was making it so hard.

Here is the girls playing at the park of roses, I am pretty sure I posted what happened. After my husband yelling at me to keep them away from the water (I did Dora) Belle thought the pond scum was rocks and walked right into the water. But they still were having fun. I do miss that part about Columbus- dogs were allowed offleash at any park as long as they were under control!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christine- your videos of the pups playing makes me want a puppy for Dora soo sooo bad!!!

Michele- what a fun squeaker. Is it still alive?

Karen- I think Brady is trying to tell you he has MHS as bad as Amanda!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes Amanda, the squeeky monkey is still alive. Your girls are so adorable in that video. 

Karen, Brady needs a Hav playmate. He really is good with your cat. My two terrorize my cats and chase them down the basement.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Please don't be fooled by Brady's good behavior in that video. He tortures that cats. When they start to make a run for it, he takes off after them and flattens them. He is actually way to rough with them and I spend quite a bit of time yelling "too rough" and taking kitties away from him. I think since he never had littermates, he never learned how to play gently.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amanda,
Your two are so cute. Belle looks like trouble! You just goto love her. She sounds like Brady. When we go walking with Linda, her dogs come out with barely a drop of dirt. Brady comes out with burrs, muddy paws and legs, etc. He loves to be a mess and is a wild child!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's our puppy wildings


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, what a cute video. It seems like those four get along really well! I love how Shelby just runs after every dog that passes by her. Kubrick does that too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great video Michele.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just had to post this.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a LONG session of tug-o-war. Neither one was ready to give in!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:laugh: I just love all those grunts and growlies!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Michele, I just love watching them. Were they both growling or does one growl more than the other?

My Monte is a vocal little thing and always has to make noises when playing.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Michele! They really really wanted that toy! Although I guess I shouldn't laugh because Kubrick doesn't have anyone to play tug o' war with besides me, so I'm usually the one holding onto the other end for five minutes while he tries his hardest to make me let go.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, that was mostly Kodi growling. That was just a little clip. The game went on for quite a while.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww Michele, that was so cute.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Really cute video, Michele! It looks like Shelby is giving Kodi a run for the money. My daughter's Westie is the most determined little guy, but he *NEVER* wins a tug fight with Maddie. Maddie will just hang on until he finally gives up. Don't you just love to watch them play?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

testing, testing


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

ok, I've uploaded a video to youtube, but I can't figure out how to post it here. I've tried the Manage attachements section to upload a file from an URL, but I keep getting invalid file error. I'm just cutting and pasting the embedded info from youtube. I'm obviously doing something wrong....any step by step instructions posted anywhere?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rick, you just need to use the URL where the video is at (the page where you can make comments about the video and everything). Just copy and paste the web address of that page onto the post here and that should do the trick.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

let's try this.....


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lina.....thank you, I feel so dumb, that wasn't anywhere close to where I thought I was supposed to do it......Thank you, Thank you.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rick, no problem! I like the video you posted! Max and Bessie look like they're having a blast running through the snow on your deck!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rick, they are very cute. Don't feel dumb about the videos. It took me a while to figure it out, also. Once you do it a few times, it's easier. Happy filming!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun to see Max and Bessie play! He looks so much like Ricky, just the shape of the head is a bit different. He seems tall like Ricky too. Is he? 
I love how they enjoy the snow.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rick. what a cute video. I love watching the dogs in the snow. We have to take our girls to the snow this winter.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't believe I did it!!! I won't tell you how long it took:biggrin1: 

This is Casper and Missy having breakfast and we always enjoy how excited Missy gets over her food.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, that was too cute. She is precious. I wish mine got that excited about meals. What did you make for them?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I wish I could talk to mine like that....if I did, Kai, our lab would just bark like crazy!! You're video is really cute!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Lynn, that was too cute. She is precious. I wish mine got that excited about meals. What did you make for them?


Michele,
Casper always liked his food when we first got him...but never got excited like Missy does, she will do a dance for us every time we feed her.

They are eating Solid Gold tripe...only thing I have found so far that works for Missy's sensitive stomach. Oh....they had some deli beef meat with it


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*Missy and Casper playing*

ok...I have to practice this video thing, this time it was much faster

Casper and Missy just got back from a walk in the rain....Casper had to have a butt and feet bath. So he looks a little messy. They are still all worked up.....played with their toys after their walk.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

@ Lynn:Thank you for the nice videos.

It´s funny, we have the same dog-house. Ciara looks like your blond hav.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn,

Those videos are SOOO cute! I wish Gucci would act like that to eat! lol, Adorable. She's at the front door looking for that mysterious dog she just heard! lol They are too cute. Looks like Casper is learning to get excited from Missy!

Kara


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice video!:rockon:
We have also the same dog-house. ( IKEA )


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is such a cute video!! I love how Casper "jumps" - what cuties. Wow, white carpet - how do you do it???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great video!!!! I recognize that ball. It sounds just like my house.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys,

That was with my Flip camera I got for Christmas, I am having alot of fun with it...

Laurie....with my white rug, I use alot of Simple Solution, oxy solution. 

Kara....ya Missy is sooo fun to feed....she does a dance and eats whatever you give her....only thing she is limitied to what she can eat, but she still loves to eat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, don't you just love the FLIP video? It's so much easier than dragging out my full size camcorder. I always have it handy, cause you never know with these guys.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You guys have the "Flip Video"??!??

I have been considering ordering one! I keep looking at them on Zappos. Which one do you have?

Are they really handy? And what about low-light situations? Does it film good?


Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> You guys have the "Flip Video"??!??
> 
> I have been considering ordering one! I keep looking at them on Zappos. Which one do you have?
> 
> ...


Hi Kara,

I have the white and pink oneound:it is not an expensive camera, but it plugs into the computer and was fairly easy to work with. They are handy, it films good....I don't know about low light. I think the thing about it is easy...I just wanted to get started and see if I like something like it. I like editing the videos, that was fun.

I would imagine if I really get into it, I would probably upgrade to another camera...it reminds me of a starter camera....I don't know....doesn't have alot of options, just easy to operate.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So you guys have to tell me exactly which flip video is the best so I can put it on my birthday list!!!! I so bad want to be able to post videos of my guys funny antics.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've never heard of a flip video....what is it?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

if you google flip video it will pull up a lot on sale on ebay. I would love to send and email with a picture of the best one to hubby (that worked for Xmas-got everything I asked for), so please 

WHICH MODEL IS THE BEST??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry guys didn't get back to you sooner...long day, dr. appt., work, meetings, puppy class, dog handling class....boy I am beat.

A flip camera is a camera that takes videos and then you plug it into your computer and you can play the videos, then I save them on a file and go to my movie maker program edit them, and then go to you tube post video, copy the file here.

There was a learning curve and my DH had to help me:biggrin1: But the next one took me about a hour..all by myself.

You can goggle Flip camera and it will show you the cameras, my DH says the only differance in the cameras is one does 30 minutes of videos and one does 60 minutes.

Hope that helps....they really are not that expensive, like $150-200....walmart carries them.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Lynn - they are so cute!!!!! Can't wait to meet Caper, Missy and of course, you!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Cindy,
I have been wanting to do the a video for awhile. 

Ya, we need to do a play date early Spring with RickR and Alexa and you and me.....I don't know of any other Washington people on here, it would be a blast.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I get this msg. when I try to click on your video clips, Lynn.  "Video no longer available". Same thing happened with Leeann's clips in another thread. Wonder why???

I'll try going directly to youtube and search for them....... hold on. 

GOT IT!!! What fun! Woooeeeeee, Casper on the table! It looks like they are having a blast, Lynn. Thanks for the clips! Any more... ?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So the cute little dog house comes from IKEA?? Must get one! Loved all the videos!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I GOT IT!!!! I bought myself the flip vidoe yesterday. Now I I have to figure out how to get a video on to utube. Yahoo - cant wait. I am gonna be following the dogs around all day - lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoo Laurie, ohhh I cant wait to see the 3 L's in action.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie! THAT IS EXCITING!!!!!! I can't wait to see the L's in action! :whoo: woo hoo! 

Lynn, thanks for the info!  I will probably end up buying one soon, I have been wanting one for awhile and my camera won't film very well, average at best. I'd love the easy convenience of one and they are small and fit in your purse. I think I want the Flip Ultra. Where did you get yours?

I don't have editing software, YET...but my new Mac is on its way, so I'll have to learn how to do that too. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am really quite surprised at how easy it is to use. It was only $150 and I downloaded a video to my hubby and it came out. Now I just have to figure out how to attach it to the forum.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

Just to upload it to You tube and then paste the You Tube URL to the forum and it shows up as a video. SUPER easy!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Do you need to set up a utube account? Does it cost $$ ?? I assume if I go to utube.com I can open an account. Maybe by tomorrow I will have figured it out.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,
It doesn't take any money, you just sign up...they verify your mail address and you are ready


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie just go to www.youtube.com to set up an account it is free.

Tomorrow will not do we need a fix today. The Giants are not playing till 6 so you have plenty of time.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,
What I did was make a movie, load it in my computer(give it a file) then I went to movie editor and cut and pasted it, loaded it on utube, copied the file and brought it over here from utube. The last one took me an hour to do....

It is so awesome....I think we will be able to share more infor and our dogs with each other on the forum...

I


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Laurie just go to www.youtube.com to set up an account it is free.
> 
> Tomorrow will not do we need a fix today. The Giants are not playing till 6 so you have plenty of time.


totally agree....it is a football Sunday, what better to do while you watch football:whoo: we will be here to help you:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Where did you get yours?
> 
> Kara


The only place at Christmas my DH could find one was Walmart. I bet you have the movie editor on your computer. I think we have the same computer, Toshiba satellite lap top....with the bad batteryound: Go into your programs and look.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There's a Walmart near my house, I'll look the next time I'm there!

Lynn, Yes..LOL! The Toshiba laptop that won't work unless its plugged to the Wall!!!! I'll never own another one, that's for sure! I just ordered a new Mac Powerbook yesterday, can't wait!  My husband bought 2 new Toshibas for the twins and they are already 'blacking out' and doing weird things...they are only a few weeks old...bad.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok - help!! I am confused. When I plu the flip video into the computer it asks if I want to upload it to utube, so I hit yes, sign into utube & UPLOAD the pic. But under Broadcast it says ublic processing, please wait. Does it take really long to do it that way?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm..for me it can take anywhere from 2-5 minutes. Sometimes I just click on the video (gray screen/please wait) and it will come up.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sometimes it takes awhile and other times its real fast depending on the video size.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well it is still saying the same thing, I am frustrated!!! Any ideas?? - When I plugged in the video it gave me the option to send to utube, that is what I was supposed to do right? Should I try to save it to my computer first?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH, well Leann, you gave me the idea, so I clicked on my videos and it was there, several times, haha cause I tried it a few times. Now I am going to try to post it herhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mme9Uetn39oe

Well that didnt work. crud!!!!

And should it say LIVE after the broadcast??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here we go again. OK so I tried to copy and paste under manage options and it still didnt work, it said file invalid. Boo Hoo - I feel stupid!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not under manage attachments for this. Go to insert link.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK trying yet again




Did it work?? Yahoo - I got it to work!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

YEA we got the 3 L's on video. Congrats Laurie, now we will be expecting to video's all the time


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: Videos are the best!!! I already want more Laurie! Is Lexi too much of a princess to play?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Last night, DH came home from yet another trip. Isabelle has always gotten a toy when he goes away. He has done it a few times for Dora but she really didn't get into it but Belle always remembers and if he forgets she diggs at the suitcase. Of course when I finally get the camera out, things change! Can you tell who was a bit miffed that she didn't get a toy of her own!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread, I love all of the videos. thanks for sharing.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, that is just too cute - I guess it looks like he is going to have to bring 2 things home from the next trip!!

Of the 5-6 RLH wrestle episodes we have a day, she only participates in about 1. 

She would rather just be sitting next to me!! 

Laurie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,

What a great first video:whoo::whoo: LOVE IT!!!! I went out internet shopping and came back and you already had a video done:whoo:

My camera didn't ask me to go to utube...so you must have something different.

Amanda,
I could watch videos of Dora and Bella all day! They are just too cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAYYY! You did it, Laurie!  This is the beginning of many more fun videos  

Kara


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea!!eace: The videos are the greatest! I loved seeing the 3 L's and Lexi is too funny staring into the camera!

Amanda, Belle was certainly speaking her mind! Too funny!!:biggrin1:

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Loved, loved these video's. It's great to see these guys in action. I'm going to have to break down and get me a youtube account. I already have some video's with the boys.

Thanks to everyone for sharing, they are fun to watch.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh please do get one Paige, I would love to see your guys "in action"!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Paige said:


> Loved, loved these video's. It's great to see these guys in action. I'm going to have to break down and get me a youtube account. I already have some video's with the boys.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing, they are fun to watch.


Yes, Paige....please break down and get a Youtube account so we can see your boys in action. There really is nothing to it


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got the new little sony cybershot in pink for christmas and you can do photos, videos, etc. It uploads easy as well- I am in love with it! It is little so I just keep it in my purse too so I can catch things whenever I want!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So happy to see the 3L's in action. Glad you figured it out. I was emailing you about the camera, and had to run out with DD. When I came back, the whole email was gone. Hubby didn't realize I was working on something. :doh: That's the video camera I used at the last playdate and also on my Cape Cod trip. I love it.

Do they all do that snort/sneeze thing when they are playing?

Dora and Belle are too cute. I love how mad Belle got and told you so.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Michele, yes, the snort is always in the play, no matter what. It cracks me [email protected]!! I am so happy to have gotten the flip, thank you for recommending it!! I think it will come in handy with the pups, and when hubby says he DIDN"T say something!! haha


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: I'm not sure which video was funnier, the Jerk promo or Bell's reaction to daddy coming home and Dora taking her toy ound:

She is a fire cracker Amanda, I love it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Soooooooo cool !!!!! I'm so happy to see the Havs in action! Laurie, I love seeing Lexi looking right at us. She's adorable! Yep, my two also snort/sneeze as they play. It's a riot!

Amanda, what fun to see your two 'live'! Bella's got 'tude that's for sure. Too funny! Sammy's head popped up from his nap when he heard her complain. lol They get so excited seeing that suitcase, don't they? lol

More, more, MORE! I need more please!!!! Paige, can't wait to see your lovely boys.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> More, more, MORE! I need more please!!!! Paige, can't wait to see your lovely boys.


I was just thinking the same thing myself this morning...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Belle is so cute! Poor little gal, Dora is so quick! First she takes the jerky, then she grabs the toy! I would complain too!

I'm being urged to share this vid that hubby got of Rufus playing. My boys get pretty wild so it's not framed in too welll, but you can sure see how crazy it gets when they play together! 




This is my first attempt to post a video so I hope I did it right!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

That front-paw action is precious!

That Hav "ooofing" and grunting and snorting is such a hoot! :whoo:

Thanks...I am such a techno-phobe, so I haven't tried any of that...I feel inspired. One of these days....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: We have Rufus Video's :whoo:

I love how Rufus responds to the way daddy calls him and all the noises he makes LOL, you can tell these two have a special bond.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the video - who would have thought that snorting could be so cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's a great video of Rufus. Love hearing all those noises.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks you guys! :bounce: Rufus gets so excited to play with his daddy!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

So funny, the hairy feet and legs and the noises. Great video. Thank you !


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~ I'm not sure who was having more fun, Rufus or Daddy? ound: Great video! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the video and it makes me think Dora is so normal. She makes these really weird sounds when she plays and I haven't met a dog UNTIL Rufus that makes weird sounds too! Tell Rufus, his grunt is very scary- me and the girls thought there was a killer piggy on the lose!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love the video and it makes me think Dora is so normal. She makes these really weird sounds when she plays and I haven't met a dog UNTIL Rufus that makes weird sounds too! Tell Rufus, his grunt is very scary- me and the girls thought there was a killer piggy on the lose!
> 
> Amanda


ound: That's so perfect! :whoo: Now I'll think of that everyttime he does it!! Now don't all Hav's do this?? I sorta thought this was normal stuff! When you only have one, it's hard to get a good comparrison. I guess I'll just have to get another LOL!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy Rufus would love a brother or sister, yup I think you need another for comparison..

Riley makes a growling noise when he runs and this high pitch noise when playing with his ball. Monte is my more vocal one when playing, he growls, snorts and some other funky noises that are so funny you just cant help but laugh. I keep saying I need to get him on video.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I keep saying I need to get him on video.


:amen: Yes! Do it! We'd love to see the video! I need to know that my boy is normal!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby gets real excited when see wants to go for a walk.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Michele,
That is tooo cute of Shelby's video of her wanting to go for a walk! That is what I love about the videos....we can share things that you just can't get in a picture.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, that is hysterical!! I think it's such a hoot hearing your hubby have such a great time with Rufus. lol I love all the snorts! Sammy snorts more often than Ricky does and it sounds like Rufus. So funny. lol

Love little Shelby! She's just sooooo cute! That tongue is a la Gene Simmons. lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele you know I LOVE Shelby's paw dance, soooo adorable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Michelle, I love that happy dance!! That is such a cute move! I wish my boy did that!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She does the happy dance on our walks, too. She gets so excited if she sees someone, she starts dancing. Kodi did it as a pup, but stopped. She does it enough for both of them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing everyone. I really enjoy watching as their are no Havs in my area, other than the ones we see at shows. Watching the video shows me how much the Havs are alike. *Loved both Rufus and Sheby*. We call the Rufus play "mean dog game" when Smarty does it with my DH, she usually adds her RLH. Her dance is a little different from Shelby it is when she tells me she has to go out. She will not stop until I am ready to go out.

I've got to get a new video camera. Mine is several years old and I have no idea how to up load to youtube. I am totally behind the times.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> This is my first attempt to post a video so I hope I did it right!


Oh funny, Christy. I just saw this. Rufus definitely loves the rough play with his daddy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's another video. This time of Ricky and Sammy racing in when I say 'treats'.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gost Marj=- DID YOU EVER GET MY DOGS ATTENTION!!! I stared the video and they heard "who wants a treat" which is exactly what I say when I want them in - it was SOOO funny to have them all sitting there waiting on a treat!! Too cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I had such a bad day today and it all got washed away with kisses from Sammy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Marj- That is the cutest video of the boys! They are so adorable and happy little guys. That made my day!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I've missed this thread somehow! Oh my goodness, Rufus and Daddy are so adorable. I love all Rufus's vocalizations and it just tickled me to hear his Daddy giggling all the way through the video! 

Shelby's little pattycake dance is so funny...what a DOLL.

Ricky and Sammy too...oh my, what good boys! So beautiful and smart. 

These were all great! Thanks for posting guys!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, loved the videos. The boys looked beautiful!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, Piaget is cocking his head at the monitor for the lady teasing with treats. Ha ha!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I finally got a video of Monte playing but do you think he would make any noises.. Nope not gonna do it mom not with that camera running. Oh well he was having fun with his rope with out the growling & snorting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, he is so cute. I love all that head shaking. Kodi does that to Shelby. He grabs her neck and shakes her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, Monte is so cute! I love how they beat the cr*p out of their toys! lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Leeann, he is so cute. I love all that head shaking. Kodi does that to Shelby. He grabs her neck and shakes her.


Michele, I think we need to see that on video... Poor Shelby, I hope she gets him back.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- Monte is so darn cute! I love the way he shakes that rope. He's got a gorgeous coat. I'm impressed how you keep both your boys in a long coat!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Cute videos.....it is fun to see other Havs in action! 

Leann, Monte is beautiful.....I love how he throws the toy for himself! doc does that on occassion and it's so cute to watch.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw! How cool is that video! How sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, what a cute video of Monte-- he is gorgeous!!!! I was very happy to see that you have the same decorating technique as we do--- Just let the dogs add the floor accessories!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone, my poor guy has been sick all day so not much playing today. I think he got into something in the yard and uke: twice this morning. He is eating and keeping things down now but just sleepy all day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor baby - hope he feels better~~


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann..

How CUTE! Ahh..I can see so many of the same mannerisms. Especially the shaking and throwing! lol

Monte snorts too? lol...Gucci cracks me up with her snorts. I'd like to try to get them on film too.

lol, but it seems like when you turn on the camera...they clam up!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Don't watch if you get motion sick easy!*

Dora likes routine and part of her routine every night is her bouncing around playing under cover monster. Notice Isabelle is annoyed and already on my pillow ready for bed!!! I think she missed me being gone this weekend. BTW, she is a mess, I told the dog sitter to not worry about grooming her!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dora is just adorable!!!! The noises she makes are so cute - in a very ferocious way, of course. 

You are lucky that she gets tired of the undercover monster before you do! Kubrick will just keep trying and trying to get the monster to come out again even if you're done playing. LOL.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That is a cute video. But, I kept waiting for Belle to tell the two of you to shut up and let her sleep! She was so cute curled up on the pillow in the back. I love how Dora is always smiling in your pictures and videos.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This was when we came home at 1 and probably around 2am! Normally you would see an eager Isabelle letting everyone know what time it is-she has no problem with that, I think they were both pretty exhausted. Dora was really cute the next day, she is very sensitive and doesn't like other people like Belle does. But she would just look over at me getting ready and wake her tail lovingly! Belle acted like no big deal-she probably liked the dog sitter more!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love the under cover monster game! I get such a kick out the sweet little dog thinking she/he's so ferocious. I was playing it every morning with Cody as I made the bed, then I realized that as Tess snuggles under the covers when she goes to bed Cody thinks it's part of the game and pounces on her! She doesn't find it nearly as amusing as he does....


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Amanda, that is the cuttest video. Kona likes the under cover monster too. Usually it's played by my husband who doesn't INTEND to be the monster.. LOL it's funny!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dora is a great dog!!! If I try to do undercover monster with my boys they look at me like I'm crazy!!! Even playful Cash doesn't get that game. Now if I were holding a treat under the cover.....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That is one of my cat's favorite games. Dora looks so adorable - brushed or not. I bet she was happy to have you home.:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, what a cute video! Dora is so pretty and I, too, love hearing all her 'ferocious' sounds. lol What fun!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay a new cute video. It really captures the two different personalities. We are taking the girls to my husband's work, they love walking there. Belle is all about the walk but notice how far back she stays from the water.... too many times of Dora dragging her little behind in! Can you spot Dora's friends?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, how cute! I love Dora's interest in the frogs (or is it turtles?). She seems SO excited and if you didn't have her on a leash I'm sure she would have jumped right into the water. Belle barking like a maniac at the frogs/turtles cracked me up, even if I couldn't hear her.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Amanda - it always so nice to have new friends...even ones who live in shells and ponds! Dora is quite the explorer...ound: sorry!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Anne!

Amanda, I love Dora's curiosity and desire to check it all out. Granted, she probably wants to wrestle the turtle, or worse yet, bring it home, but it is cute seeing her attempting to get closer to them. It looks like Belle was really curious at one point too, but not enough to get near the edge. Ha ha! Her bark, screamed "Dora!"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Belle really likes to sound tough- she was barking away but Dora is the entire security force at our home. She really doesn't have much fear. I was more scared it was going to be another "I told you so from the husband" since Belle fell into the pond last year after I said she wouldn't go in. Dora loves the turtles though. We couldn't get her to leave the pond after that. I just let her on the edge of the leash to play! She wasn't aggressive but she kept making these crying sounds and I pretend she was saying "hey turtle, come out and play!"

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> She wasn't aggressive but she kept making these crying sounds and I pretend she was saying "hey turtle, come out and play!"
> 
> Amanda


I could totally get that from the video! It really did look like she was whining and asking them to keep her company.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great video, Amanda! Yeah, you really can see their different responses to the turtle! These Havs just want to EXPERIENCE life, firsthand. I am glad she didn't go in though....I was tense watching the video, not sure if she was going to end up in the water! 

I am impressed with your flexilead prowess, Amanda. Both extended to full range! I'd end up with a solid knot, I'm sure!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dora seemed very perplexed about why that turtle didn't want to come back and play with her. Poor Belle having to stay back so she didn't get dragged in...again!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww.. Dora wants to pway!! Too cute to see how badly she is trying to get closer to the turtles. Loved seeing that, Amanda.

Tell me, I've been noticing quite a few clips lately, on youtube, that are done with a soundtrack. Someone told me it was easy to do.... is it? It's fun to have music on there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I joked my video is going to be the poster child of why flexi's should be outlawed! But if it was up to me, I wouldn't use leashes. We have better walks without them!

As to making videos with sound-I found a program (well it was shown to me-it was on my computer and i missed it!) and it is totally easy to use. I just mute my sounds and then add a song from itunes that i already have! Just maybe look thru your computer-we had it on the sony viao.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaarrrgggghh!!!:frusty::frusty::frusty:
I've been trying to upload a video from youtube since yesterday. Technical savvy is obviously not one of my strong suits!!! I've managed to get my video to youtube, I copied the 



 the "Upload file from a URL" in "Manage Attachments" on this site and all I get is "invalid file". What am I missing????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill- just paste the youtube link directly in the message not using anything and it should work!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, here we go.... Amanda, if this works, you're my hero!

The other day, after getting absolutely filthy on their walk, and both getting baths, Cody & Tess were doing the "wild dog" (aka RLH).

Tess is finally getting into the whole "play thing" which is so fun to watch. No matter how many chews I put down, they both want the same one. They'll wait and take turns instead of chewing on two separate ones!!! To get Tess to play, Cody will tease her with a toy - he'll go so far as to throw it at her! Tess will chase him but then runs between the legs of the table where I swear she'd yell "SAFE" if she could. This was the very first time she used her front paws with him. Please ignore the mess, I'll be so glad when this can move outside!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Amanda.....HERO FOR THE DAY!! THANKS!!!!eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, Cody is so bad! You can just see him try and try to get Tess to chase him and take whatever it is that he has. LOL.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ooooo! Cody is a tease! Look how he waves that chewie in front of Tess....closer and closer.....!!!

I love how they run around your table. They just love going in circles, don't they?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love it! RLHs even thru all the chews. I do have to say I could put down 8 chews and for my girls there would only be good one!

Tessie also has a lot more coloring on her body than I would have guessed from her face pics!

Amanda the hero


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love that video Jill! That is sooooo Havanese! I love the eye contact and the "I dare you to see what I have" and then run away antics. I never tire of watching the teasing they do to engage each other in play.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this one! So cute, Jill! Look at that stinker Cody..."look, Tess, Dontcha waaaant this???? Huh? Huh?" Such a tease! Tess is a doll. What a fun video!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

*Zippy's Playdate*

Took these videos yesterday while visiting a friend who has a golden retriever named Jesse; we refer to this as Zippy and Jesse's Playdate (still need to get abit more professional while making movies with my digital camera).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hollie, Zippy is SO CUTE! I love his markings. I also thought it was so funny when he was running in circles around the coffee table. He knows his strengths... though Jesse is bigger, Zippy is faster!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Fun video's Holli, thanks for sharing. Monte came running over as soon as he heard the word ball, he loves to play with balls.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Fun video's Holli, thanks for sharing. Monte came running over as soon as he heard the word ball, he loves to play with balls.


Leeann - where do you live in Mass? If it's not too far from Andover, perhaps we can get the boys together for a playdate.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

....round and round we go....Jesse looks s/he is getting dizzy in the first video but got his/her revenge in the second. That was fun! Thanks!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, that is a great clip of the two of them playing! Oh my, Cody is a little brat with the teasing, isn't he? lol I love it!! I think Tess's Hav genes are rubbing off on him.  
Ricky will just yap at Sammy whenever Sammy has something he wants. Sammy totally ignores him and it drives me nuts. I'll say the same thing you said 'Go on. Go get it!' and he just looks at me helplessly. lol 

Holli, I couldn't see your videos!! WAAAAAAAA ! I keep getting an error. I guess I'll have to try again later.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Holli, Zippy is a perfect name for your little guy. He's so cute and I adore his coat - it's beautiful.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Zippy is really cute!! I love his markings and his playfullness. Great videos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It worked !!! Oh Zippy is too funny! That poor, poor Golden. I'm sure he was wondering what kind of wind-up toy that was and when was he ever going to stop!!!!! lmbo 

Adorable boy and what beautiful markings.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*Fun with batting*

I decided to make two dog beds for the EC Playdate. We are going to have a little auction that day. Well, I unrolled the batting, and this is what happened.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Michele Riley & Monte want a dog bed that was specially made by Kodi & Shelby. That was so adorable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, how did you see that? It's not letting me view the video, and I put it there. I haven't posted a video in a while, so I think I have brain freeze.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I cheated and copied & pasted the link, it looks like you are just missing the h infront of the ttp:// try adding that and see if it fixes it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Leeann! I didn't see that.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh those little rascals. I can't believe you were brave enough to just sit there and videotape their little game. I would have yelled OFF! I noticed they watched you for a while, did a test bite and decided that maybe Mom thought it was okay. Way too funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I knew some of the batting was going in the trash, so I let them have a little fun. Glad you noticed them stop to check me out. They are so fresh.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

That's hysterical. I love Kodi's look early on when you ask what are you doing to my batting and he looks back as if there's someone else to take the blame. 

Did you notice the quick nose butt he gave the batting before attacking it. That's exactly what Cagney is doing to Bailey.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Loved the video! I like the part where Kodi is chewing some batting and then looks up and sees another big hunk of batting and decides to attack that instead :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Michele...thanks for the SMILE fix! That was really cute! :becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tsk, tsk, what little brats they are! LOL I love seeing them go at the batting, Michele. What fun! :biggrin1: Kodi and Shelby are just beautiful.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Once again, I apologize for that 'fax machine' sound in my video clips... what a pain!

Here are the boys, chasing around as they do.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute. Don't you just love it! Here are my two, sorry it's a little dark.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj Sammy reminds me soooo much of Monte, I bet if we had a video of them playing together we wouldnt be able to tell who is who.

Michele Riley was running all over the house trying to find Shelby & Kodi, he wanted to join in on all the fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm glad Riley enjoyed it. Kodi was barking at it when I replayed it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Marj Sammy reminds me soooo much of Monte, I bet if we had a video of them playing together we wouldnt be able to tell who is who.


Leeann, I often see the resemblance too, though Sammy's coat is thinner than Monte's. If he had the typical double coat and fullness in the head and muzzle, he'd look so much more like other Havs. I'm just happy that he's has all the personality traits of the Havanese and his coat is so easy to groom! He and Monte have the same petite features, I think. Cute as buttons. 

Michele, I love to hear the playful sneezes they do. When they get up and wrestle like circus bears, it is just too funny! lol Sammy is quite a bit smaller than big ol' Ricky so it's a hoot seeing them wrestle especially when Sammy 'wins' ! ound: Great clip!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So cute Michele - she bites him, and he barks for more - silly boys


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know whose this is, but the captions on the clip are too funny! I was LOL the whole time. Enjoy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

More fun on this Sunday morning. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

OMGosh, that guy trying to get through the hole is too funny. He was talking to something in there.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

ound:

The music she put with it is perfect. 'course it brings me back to the day.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

That's adorable!!!!!!! I just wanted to run over to your house and make the square hole ROUND!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thanks for the laugh....*

only havanese puppies get to beat up the older dog! Too funny! That little tiger will be a tuffy when he grows up.

And the dog and the hole...reminds me of Daisy when she wants something under the cabinet hutch. She tries to flatten herself and when that doesn't work, she barks at it as if to command it to come out, whatever it is under there she wants!

I just love these dogs!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Round dog in square hole: HILARIOUS!! What a silly puppy!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

marjrc,
that is sooo well done!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Picked up Sophie from the groomer Monday and brought her home on my lunch hr. She doesn't look too pleased about being asked to do tricks. I'm sure she knew I'd soon be going back to work without her...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOVE the head tilt after the roll over. What a cutie!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Perugina said:


> Picked up Sophie from the groomer Monday and brought her home on my lunch hr. She doesn't look too pleased about being asked to do tricks. I'm sure she knew I'd soon be going back to work without her...
> 
> YouTube - Back From Groomer and Mom Makes Me Do Tricks?


Goodness Sophie is just adorable!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the way her head tilts when she's listening. Cute!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*She is so pretty.*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is so cute. I love her face!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beauty and brains. Sophie has it all.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sophie is adorable !!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sophie is very pretty! She has such lovely, dark eyes. Always fun to see other Havs on video. Thanks!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone...from Sophie too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They aren't exactly puppies, but ...... This is Ricky and Sammy (b&w) enjoying the now-empty deck. I think I have a wound-up toy in Sammy who is very springy! Kind of like Maryam's Hav in the quilt block she made. lol

Please don't mind some of the "hip action" on Ricky's part. sigh..........


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj that was great, I love watching them romp like that. Looks like your deck is ready to be covered in snow again yukie, it's time to start planning our summer vaca so we have something warm to look forward to. Are you bringing the boys to New England this year?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I love to see them romp like that !!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow...Sammy is a little firecracker  

LOL at Ricky's hip action. Well at least he was discreet and wasn't facing the video camera.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- I think you might be doing agility lessons with the wrong dog!!! Look at the springs on little sammy!!! I think they appreciated you cleaning the deck off for them but I really think you need a little red girl in that mix!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Marj- I think you might be doing agility lessons with the wrong dog!!! Look at the springs on little sammy!!! I think they appreciated you cleaning the deck off for them but *I really think you need a little red girl in that mix*!!!


ENABLER!!! :frusty:

Yep, I agree Amanda, about getting Sammy into Agility. In fact, I had decided to sign him up instead of Ricky, but classes were Sunday mornings at 9 and from late Oct. to late Dec. BRRRRRR and WAAAYY too early for this chickie!! :suspicious:

Oh Pat, that's funny!! ound:

Leeann, I'd love to take the boys on vac'n, but we have no idea what we'll be doing next summer nor where, nor with who.... I actually think it's quite a burden bringing the dogs, esp. with 3 teens in tow who want to have fun and get out and do things. I would prefer leaving Ricky and Sammy with someone than have them caged up in a strange house/condo and miserable. Anyway, if I'm to save up for Chicago, maybe the family vac'n will be quite simple and easy. :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------

